# Raw Goat Milk



## SJ1998

Anyone using this? I was in the dog store yesterday and they suggested it. A week ago I was in a different dog store and the person behind me in line was buying the Primal Goat Milk. All of the sudden goat milk is everywhere. I am always up for trying new things if it will help my dogs.


----------



## krandall

What is the benefit supposed to be?


----------



## Adorable_Zeke

.

I have not used it, but was in a conversation in my local boutique dog store (where I buy Zeke's food) where they discussed it. The other pet parent said he uses it all the time for his German Shepherd and it has helped his allergies tremendously. Another customer said she used it when her dog had an upset stomach from food changes.

That taps out my knowledge, but the store owner said they sell a lot of it and people come back over and over swearing it is great for their pups.

.


----------



## Wags Mom

I recently purchased raw goat's milk for one of my cats, who has inflammatory bowel disease. It is recommended as a supplement to a raw diet for cats. Unfortunately, my cat wasn't interested in trying the primal raw food or goat's milk. However, Wags wolfed down the small bit of raw food I offered him and also loved the goat's milk. I am considering supplementing his normal grain free dry food with the raw food and goat's milk, rather than throwing them out. I have read that the goat's milk helps with digestion and is a great source of beneficial vitamins and minerals for both dogs and cats. Wags had no problem digesting the raw food or goat's milk.


----------



## davetgabby

I checked to see what Sabine thinks of this. Here's her reply ...."Mostly if it's raw. But definitely an ok addition as long as a dog tolerates it. Fermented (kefir, yogurt) is even better".


----------



## SJ1998

Thanks all for their input. We bought some and will see how it goes!


----------



## davetgabby

hey ,coincidence I just got this article from Dogs Naturally now. http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.co...36e5dd27aa02fad9372fff74e5fbf5640076ea364af28 
That's why I follow Sabine, she's up on anything nutrition wise.


----------



## SJ1998

Kefir is sold at Trader Joes for approx $3 versus $9 for the raw goat milk at the dog boutique.


----------



## Caroline

Don't know about dogs, but I used raw goat's milk with my 19 year old cat when she stopped eating. I tried everything else to no avail and someone suggested the goats milk and it worked!

Now, she was 19 and clearly at the end of her life but I mixed it with a little
baby food and she began eating again and had another couple good months. 

My dogs are young and healthy, and I'd like to keep them that way! I do feed them yogurt, but that's a great idea to add the kefir. Definitely cheaper than the goats milk But they were very happy to lap up anything old kitty didn't finish!


----------

